

Teen Banned From US For Barracking Obama  - primeMover2010
http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-News/Luke-Angel-Teenager-Banned-from-America-For-Life-For-Sending-Abusive-Email-To-Barack-Obama/Article/201009215726177?lpos=UK_News_First_Home_Article_Teaser_Region_3&lid=ARTICLE_15726177_Luke_Angel:_Teenager_Banned_from_America_For_Life_For_Sending_Abusive_Email_To_Barack_Obama_

======
wccrawford
Good. There should be consequences for stupid actions. Threatening the leader
of a country is not something to do lightly.

~~~
gnaar
"You're a prick" is not a threat. If we can limit it to proportional
consequences, I'd agree with you. Do you think calling someone a prick merits
a ban from a country? (let alone a country that holds freedom of speech as a
fundamental principle).

~~~
nuggien
there was probably more in that email?

